# Song(s) you like that everyone makes fun of you for?



## Badfish740 (Feb 2, 2013)

I was working in the basement today when the wife caught me rocking out to this:



Even my Canadian roommate in college would roll his eyes if I put this song on.  I dunno...I've just always loved this song.  Great story, great nautical feel, and actually it turned me onto Gordon Lightfoot in general.  Loving the cold, the outdoors, and ice hockey gives me a soft spot for Canadians I guess.


----------



## Dix (Feb 2, 2013)

U68 and Uncle Floyd ... I'll never forget it !!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Dix (Feb 2, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I was working in the basement today when the wife caught me rocking out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Even my Canadian roommate in college would roll his eyes if I put this song on. I dunno...I've just always loved this song. Great story, great nautical feel, and actually it turned me onto Gordon Lightfoot in general. Loving the cold, the outdoors, and ice hockey gives me a soft spot for Canadians I guess.





Always heart me some Gordon Lightfoot like whooaa


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this song and am not ashamed 



And this one....



One more but I could do this all night


----------



## nate379 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that song, plays on the radio quite often even.  100.9 Country Legends



Badfish740 said:


> I was working in the basement today when the wife caught me rocking out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Even my Canadian roommate in college would roll his eyes if I put this song on. I dunno...I've just always loved this song. Great story, great nautical feel, and actually it turned me onto Gordon Lightfoot in general. Loving the cold, the outdoors, and ice hockey gives me a soft spot for Canadians I guess.


----------



## Boog (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Always heart me some Gordon Lightfoot like whooaa


 
Ahh, _*If You Could Read My Mind*_................. one of my 2 favorite Karaoke songs that I can actually do a pretty good job on, the other is "_*My Maria*_"




Badfish740 said:


> I was working in the basement today.........................Even my Canadian roommate in college would roll his eyes if I put this song on.........................Great story, great nautical feel, and actually it turned me onto Gordon Lightfoot in general. Loving the cold, the outdoors, and ice hockey gives me a soft spot for Canadians I guess.


 

Yes I love that one too.  A big fan of Gordon here also................. but my favorite of his is "Canadian Railroad Trilogy", another great story.............. and I lived the cold outdoors playing hockey in Buffalo too.  Would buz over the bridges and spend a lot of time in Canada in my younger years, grew up on good canadian brews!


----------



## Augie (Feb 2, 2013)

Watch this once a week, shed a tear every time.... 

Love me some MJ
Espicaly  this cover

Or this one


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 2, 2013)

omg, i catch sooo much hello from my daughter,

im eclectic when it comes to music, have everything from public enemy to hanson in my mp3. old johnny cash, waylon, beck, beasties, marshal tucker, 

as for ABBA's dancing queen, a group named "a-teens" did a credible cover of it a couple years ago (video mimic'd the breakfast club, even had the same guy that played the principle in it)


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Feb 2, 2013)

If it helps, my nieces and nephews from Montana just died about a half an hour ago as I went word-for-word on "Straight outta Compton" NWA.
Old guy's can be cool, too.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 2, 2013)

this is my tear maker, johnny cash at his absolute finest



if this one doesn't move you ask youreself why are you here.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 2, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> If it helps, my nieces and nephews from Montana just died about a half an hour ago as I went word-for-word on "Straight outta Compton" NWA.
> Old guy's can be cool, too.


 

yeah, i got the album. not somthing you play at a bar mitzva  but good stuff

"when im called off, i got a sawed off, squeeze the trigger and bodies are hauled off..."


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 3, 2013)

Augie said:


> Love me some MJ
> Espicaly this cover




Love Chris Cornell!   I'm kicking around the idea of buying tix to a festival they're playing this spring.  



Beetle-Kill said:


> "Straight outta Compton" NWA.
> .


Best album.  rap or otherwise.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 3, 2013)

I like this promo for the view


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 3, 2013)

best album? debatable (rap wise , possibly, was quite good and i still play it) but overall its too broad a spectrum for one single album to be "best" album

heck, my absolute fav album of all time is Robert Cray's "strong persuader" bad thing is not many folks know of him, fantastic guitarist, saw him live in El Paso tx. on that tour, been a huge fan ever since.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 3, 2013)

errr  I mean The Voice


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 3, 2013)

love the voice! watched every episode last season.

in case anyone missed it, "she won" i still tear up listening to it


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 3, 2013)

Well it's all subjective, so I get to say that and be spot on.

That collaboration, and that album in particular, combined the funk of the 70's with the electric beats of the 80's, threw in a large dose of anarchy, and changed the music scene as we know it. They paved the way for hip hop---the dominant culture of modern music.


I have listened to that Robert Cray album quite a few times.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 3, 2013)

"Thrift Shop"
Love this song. Makes me smile every time I hear/watch it.

I'm not going to post a link, but you can find it on YouTube with something like almost 80million views. There is some (but not a ton) foul language, so be warned.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohhhh, almost forgot about my favorite "acapela" group's cover of that song. Watch their clean version and then some of their other songs, they are awesome.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 3, 2013)

Without comment.


----------



## Dix (Feb 3, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> Without comment.


 

I always thought that video was ahead of it's time.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 3, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> U68 and Uncle Floyd ... I'll never forget it !!


 
The wedding singer movie comes to mind. That was normal 80"s music.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm 6'5" , 318 lbs.
No one makes fun of anything I listen to .


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, whaddaya gonna do?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 3, 2013)

A walk down music memory lane, when MTV actually PLAYED videos


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 3, 2013)

This will be in my head now for hours...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 3, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Ohhhh, almost forgot about my favorite "acapela" group's cover of that song. Watch their clean version and then some of their other songs, they are awesome.



Danno - Look up Moxie Fruvous - they were a Canadian a capella group in the 90's but toured the festival circuit in the states - this group reminds me of them


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of a capella, this is an amazing performance.  Instruments, rain and thunder are done by voice and body. I like the original tune by Toto, but this is my favorite. Turn up the volume!


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2013)

My Happy song!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 3, 2013)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> I'm 6'5" , 318 lbs.
> No one makes fun of anything I listen to .


Hmmm?
Maybe try playing this a few times while you're sitting around with your beer drinking buddies.
Let us know how that goes over?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 4, 2013)

blew my car speakers with this one


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 4, 2013)

Love that one too!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 5, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I was working in the basement today when the wife caught me rocking out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Even my Canadian roommate in college would roll his eyes if I put this song on. I dunno...I've just always loved this song. Great story, great nautical feel, and actually it turned me onto Gordon Lightfoot in general. Loving the cold, the outdoors, and ice hockey gives me a soft spot for Canadians I guess.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 5, 2013)

y'all so funny, my band plays almost every one of those 80's songs....we also do the Wreck, but we use the Gilligans Island theme lyrics to go with Gordon's guitar chord progression...is funny. We're like Vanilla Fudge but better looking (maybe not as talented). I been on a Dire Straits kick lately...one of the coolest videos all time...Money for Nothing, maybe tied with Touch of Grey.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 5, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Always heart me some Gordon Lightfoot like whooaa


don't forget this one.....my favorite Gordon Lightfoot tune!


----------



## ScotO (Feb 5, 2013)

call me crazy but I've been on a movie soundtrack kick lately.....not sure it qualifies for the music here, but my wife laughs at me for listening to it....it helps me relax and get all that chit off of my mind....

There are some damm good soundtracks out there, by some great modern composers (John Williams, Trevor Jones, James Horner, Michael Kamen, etc). They seem to flawlessly capture the spirit of the movie, all in a short music clip.

Movies like The Patriot, Open Range, Conan The Barbarian, Braveheart, and one of my favorites, The Last of The Mohicans.......all great soundtracks....

Hey, I may be a tough guy on the outside, but I have a broad range of musical tastes. Rap is NOT one of them.......


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2013)

When the big car stereo craze starting rolling in the mid 80's (when you actually had to build systems), I demoed to Madonna - Vogue and Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Aliens. Turn up Satriani and rip the knob off.
(I could render all mirrors useless and bounce a quarter heads to tails on the trunk lid. 17 speakers (surround sound) 3 amps, all electronic preset crossovers and digital sound processing)



Edit: Vogue is the one I got made fun of.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## ScotO (Feb 5, 2013)

wow that's a blast from the past.....LMAO......
Haven't heard that one since I was young!


----------



## luv2byte (Feb 5, 2013)

Fat Bottom Girls by Queen (yup, I'm a fat bottom gal) but in love mowing the lawn & singing my heart out to this w my iPod.  I love old 80's, redneck country & southern rock.  Neighbors tease me about sing & dancing on my mower but hey, 2.5 acres of grass I have to find a way to pass the time.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> When the big car stereo craze starting rolling in the mid 80's (when you actually had to build systems), I demoed to Madonna - Vogue and Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Aliens. Turn up Satriani and rip the knob off.
> (I could render all mirrors useless and bounce a quarter heads to tails on the trunk lid. 17 speakers (surround sound) 3 amps, all electronic preset crossovers and digital sound processing)  Edit: Vogue is the one I got made fun of.


 
I always wondered why you don't listen to anyone on hearth JAGS! You can't hear anymore!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Badfish! Great thread man. Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 5, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Hey Badfish! Great thread man. Thanks. Appreciate it.


I've always like this one from TP, Gas......


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah, good ol' TP. I don't remember the song but I remember watching "Friday Nite Videos" and there was a video with an Alice In Wonderland theme.  We were, let's say, experimenting recreationally, and there was a part where she was a cake, that was REALLY freaky in my state of mind at that moment, stuck with me all these years! Mind bent still over that one


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 5, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Ah, good ol' TP. I don't remember the song but I remember watching "Friday Nite Videos" and there was a video with an Alice In Wonderland theme. We were, let's say, experimenting recreationally, and there was a part where she was a cake, that was REALLY freaky in my state of mind at that moment, stuck with me all these years! Mind bent still over that one


 
Dont come around here no more is the name of that song.  classic from 1985


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 6, 2013)

I saw Tom Petty and the Heart Breakers in concert at the Ononondaga War Memorial in Syracuse, NY many years ago. He had a huge old tree in the center of the stage toward the back. There was a lift in the tree so that when he went in the bottom he could come out the top! When they did "Don't Come Around Here No More" there was the bad guy following them or chasing them around until it got to a certain point and then they were chasing him around until they ran him off. Just an awesome show


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't think of any, but I'll say that I'm a sucker for all that emotional Bob Mould stuff. I guess that he came across as a DB in his autobiography, but the man is a super influential genius


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 6, 2013)

and trololo, of course. Watch to the end


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 6, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I can't think of any, but I'll say that I'm a sucker for all that emotional Bob Mould stuff. I guess that he came across as a DB in his autobiography, but the man is a super influential



Kindred spirits here. I stumbled across Sugar in college, instant love. Bob Mould IMHO is one of the most UNDER RATED singer/song writers as far as influence.  We saw him locally here last year at a small venue, he met all of us afterwards. It wasn't the same as meeting Ian Anderson when he signed my flute but it was up there.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 6, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> and trololo, of course. Watch to the end


 
That was 10 minutes of my life ( in fast forward) I'll never get back


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 7, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Kindred spirits here. I stumbled across Sugar in college, instant love. Bob Mould IMHO is one of the most UNDER RATED singer/song writers as far as influence. We saw him locally here last year at a small venue, he met all of us afterwards. It wasn't the same as meeting Ian Anderson when he signed my flute but it was up there.


lucky duck....Ian is the cats pajamas...I especially like his flutieness on "A Little Light Music".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 8, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I've seen him play solo a few times- when plays acoustic it's just amazing. I saw him with Husker Du when I was just a kid- early 80s.


----------



## lukem (Feb 8, 2013)

Most people think I'm ridiculous for liking this, but I do:



If I had to pick one record that I had to live with for the rest of my life, it would be something from Metallica.  

Big fan of Dan Tyminski....has the old hill country bluegrass feel.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 8, 2013)

lukem said:


> Most people think I'm ridiculous for liking this, but I do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you heard Hayseed Dixie? Bluegrass ACDC tribute


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 13, 2013)

Probably a few of these


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Hey, whaddaya gonna do?





Uh, what's wrong with ANY of those?!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 13, 2013)

Probably this



or really anything from them....

or this


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 2, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> and trololo, of course. Watch to the end



It was torturing me, I saw a VW commercial like an hour ago and that song was in it.  I couldn't figure where I had heard it. It just dawned on me now....i sat through the whole dang 10 minutes HERE!!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 2, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> or this




Hah! i mentioned them earlier on the thread - see #28 

I heard King of Spain today, good late 90's memories


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the Dead and most people don't get it and they can KMA!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 3, 2013)

lukem said:


> *Big fan of Dan Tyminski....has the old hill country bluegrass feel*.


Dan is awesome....so is Jerry Douglas....
Masters of their craft at the highest level.  I think it'd be a blast going to one of their jams......


----------



## Scols (Mar 3, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I love the Dead and most people don't get it and they can KMA!


 Others just dont have as good a taste in music as us deadheads . Do you cllect much live stuff ?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 3, 2013)

Dan Tyminski, Jerry Douglas, some Celtic accompanyment.......all recorded in rural Scotland to boot.

That is a great mix on a very old song.....love it....


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 3, 2013)

Scols said:


> Others just dont have as good a taste in music as us deadheads . Do you cllect much live stuff ?



I don't collect a lot of live stuff. I have about 300 songs on my iPod.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 4, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> It was torturing me, I saw a VW commercial like an hour ago and that song was in it. I couldn't figure where I had heard it. It just dawned on me now....i sat through the whole dang 10 minutes HERE!!


It's actually 10 hours. 10 wonderful, entertaining hours


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's actually 10 hours. 10 wonderful, entertaining hours


 Entertaining like that scene in "Clockwork Orange"


----------



## gbreda (Mar 4, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> best album? debatable (rap wise , possibly, was quite good and i still play it) but overall its too broad a spectrum for one single album to be "best" album
> 
> heck, my absolute fav album of all time is Robert Cray's "strong persuader" bad thing is not many folks know of him, fantastic guitarist, saw him live in El Paso tx. on that tour, been a huge fan ever since.


 
Saw Robert Cray at Tupelo Hall in Londonderry NH last year. Place holds maybe 250 people and we were about 10 feet from him. I think this show was to make up for one at a larger hall in Concord NH that lost power in a storm prior to his taking the stage. Show was cancelled and not re-booked. This may have been a concession type of thing.

Fantastic guitarist is right ! !


----------

